# first cabinet grow problem



## llamaman (Feb 11, 2007)

Everything I know I've learned from MP.  After reading a whole lot and getting my cabinet together I've begun my first cabinet grow.  Here's my details:
cab dimensions= 18" deep x 36" wide x 5' tall  painted white inside
265cfm squirrel cage fan to provide ventilation, passive intake = 2 holes @3" wide. I run it 15 minutes on/ 30 min. off
6" fan to provide air movement and strengthen stems
3 cfl bulbs totalling ~5000 lumens on 24/7
temperature stays at between 70-80 degrees F
rh stays between 35-50%
soil grow using "Sunshine Professional Growing Mix" Special Blend ingredients include:composted peanut hulls, peat moss, bark, coir, perlite, vermiculite, pumice, gypsum, dolomitic limestone, wetting agent, and clay.
water is from a very good well, pH?

-I started a couple weeks ago, used wet paper towel method and sprouted 5 Northern Lights and 5 Super Skunk seeds.  100% germiation!
-Transplanted sprouted seeds to small containers with the above Sunshine Special Blend and added a bit of extra Miracle Grow Perlite (.04-.01-.06)
Plants took off and grew well. 
-After a week or so I noticed that one of the Skunks began to get yellow on the leaf tips and sort of cupped (edges bending down).  At two weeks it has gotten much worse.  Originally I thought it was just this one plant, or just the Skunk, but now it seems to be appearing in more plants of both varieties.
-See enclosed photos (sorry my camera isn't the best) They look a bit droopy because I let the soil dry out to help aid in getting them out of small containers for transplanting.

Any ideas?  Could the Miracle Grow Perlite be too hot?  The potting mix too hot?  I haven't added ANY extra nutes.  Should I begin to add the "Fox Farms" Grow Big in a real dilute solution and see what happens?
My lights were just a couple inches from the young plants because I didn't want too much stretching and because I read that was best for cfl's. Could they have been too close and caused leaf burn?

The new growth is still coming out healthy, but I'm obviously not getting something quite right.  I just repotted the seedlings into 1 gallon bags and only used the potting mix, no added perlite. I can't imagine the weak nutes in the perlite would cause nute burn?

Any thoughts and advice would be appreciated.
Thanks
The Llama


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 12, 2007)

*You would be suprised at what those small bit of nutes can do to babies. I see that you already repotted them so see how that goes. If you still see the yellowing in a few days and your babies are not getting any better we will have to look at something else. *


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 21, 2007)

It sounds like nute burn to me. I was told no nutes for 1 month, then a really light amount of nutes? that sound right to you Grunt?


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 21, 2007)

*'Sup dude :ciao:. U can start giving nutes 3 to 4 weeks after they sprout and start with 1/4 strength nutes and work your way up. remember less is more. Don't over due it :doh:, your plants will love you for it. just my 0.02. peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Oct 21, 2007)

:yeahthat:


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 25, 2008)

also i noticed u have some sort of white paper under neath the plant. thats not a good idea i can see where u would think it would reflect light to the lower branches which would help growth but it doesnt it reflects light to the underside of the leaves. leaves grow through photosynthesis and they gather their light from photosynth. from the top of the leaf by reflecting light underneath u can damage your plant. basically they do more harm than good. get rid of em lol


----------

